# الاعطال الشائعة في الكرسي السني



## علاء1981 (28 أغسطس 2006)

الاعطال الشائعة في الكرسي السني


----------



## علاء1981 (28 أغسطس 2006)

اسف جدا لان الموضوع لم يحمل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ علاء 1981 .

تحية طيبة .

ارجوا المحاولة مرة اخرى لأنني تواق جدأ لمعرفة النتائج .

البغدادي


----------



## مصعب السروي (29 أغسطس 2006)

ياريت حد يساعدة 
هوة طيب عبارة عن ايه


----------



## janada2010 (24 مايو 2007)

الى الاخ علاء 
يوجد الكثير من انواع الكراسي وذلك حسب الشركة الصانعة وكثيرا منها يعمل بشكل رئيسي solonoid valves حيث يصل لها 24 فولت واكثر الاعطال تكون عندما يتوقف الكرسي على اعلى شي ويعلق او العكس ويكون عادة تعليق في الريلية relay حيث يتم فتح الجهاز اما تطق على الريلية او تغيرها


----------



## هشام مبارك (25 مايو 2007)

أخي علاء السلام عليكم 
لم أفهم عل تسأل تريد المساعده في هذة الحاله أستطيع المساعده ولكن هل تقصد الكرسي الذي هو جزء من وحدة الأسنان أم تقصد الوحده عامة أم أنك نشرت موضوع ولم يكتمل النشر وفي هذه الحاله أريد الأستفاده
في جميع الأحوال شكرا لك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 مايو 2007)

نرحب بصديقنا الجديد هشام مبارك .

ونتمنى له قضاء اجمل الأوقات بصبتنا .

البغدادي .


----------



## المسلم84 (24 مارس 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير.......


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## مهموم اليمن (2 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله 
الى الاخ /شكرى 
هناك كرسى سلوفاكى الصنع ..... الكرسى منفصل عن اليونيت ( المبصقة ودائرة القدح (الكاس). كم ينبغى ان تكون المسافة الافتراضية بين اليونيت والكرسى ؟؟؟؟ علما بان الاجهزة الصينية تاتى مشبوكة اليونيت مع الكرسى 
لرجوا الرد قريبا..... عبد الله حسين


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أبريل 2008)

تحية طيبة .

اضغط هنا 

لا تتردد من طرح اي سؤال .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي شكرى


----------



## mam2022 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخى شكرى على المجهود و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

